# Code question



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok code question .... City of oakville ontario , dcva installed , inspected failed , inspector tells me i need a strainer before backflow its written in obc section 7 .. I told him there is a strainer built into watermeter just before dail.. He kept arguing with me stating section 7 but never stated subsection. i have looked thru obc thru awwa book , thru the net and have not found any code that states its a must all im finding is the sane thing i knew , manufacture recommends but not required.. Anyone in ontario please clairfy if im missing something.. Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> Ok code question .... City of oakville ontario , dcva installed , inspected failed , inspector tells me i need a strainer before backflow its written in obc section 7 .. I told him there is a strainer built into watermeter just before dail.. He kept arguing with me stating section 7 but never stated subsection. i have looked thru obc thru awwa book , thru the net and have not found any code that states its a must all im finding is the sane thing i knew , manufacture recommends but not required.. Anyone in ontario please clairfy if im missing something.. Thanks













I do believe that you answered your own question. 'Mfg. recommends.' 

In our code book, when a mfg. recommends an item or procedure, that usually means it's mandatory. In my opinion, without the strainer, debris is likely to cause this device to dump. If it's inside somewhere {being in Canada, I would think freeze protection is a concern} then it is highly recommended that these devices be so protected so as to not gush water out of the vent even if there is provision for drainage.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He's talking about a double check , it doesn't have a relief vent . But you should put a strainer just to protect your own install.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

justme said:


> He's talking about a double check , it doesn't have a relief vent . But you should put a strainer just to protect your own install.












I didn't catch that, I thought it was an RPZ.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Gonna call inspector out on this one.... Its not written in code book... Mixing valves instalations have recommendations people intsall then every which way.... So just cause mfg recommends means nuttin...


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

evilcyrus said:


> Gonna call inspector out on this one.... Its not written in code book... Mixing valves instalations have recommendations people intsall then every which way.... So just cause mfg recommends means nuttin...


I looked through 7.6 didn't see anything there.


----------



## Da Bad Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

Down here in IPC land, follow either the code OR the manufacturer's instructions, whichever is more strict....... a recommendation down here means "do it"!


----------



## Da Bad Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

Id rather eat a strainer and some time than piss off an inspector.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Might have to pucker up and smooch the behind on this one........:shutup:......:laughing:


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Da Bad Guy said:


> Id rather eat a strainer and some time than piss off an inspector.


Although I agree a strainer is a good idea. I also agree that sometimes inspectors are calling on nothing but a good idea and need to know their role. We've challenged a lot in our shop and never have any bad blood. Usually it's code change problems and things grandfathered in. Recently we were told we couldn't vent into a chimney, it had a clay liner, without a chimney liner.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Coolcanuck said:


> Although I agree a strainer is a good idea. I also agree that sometimes inspectors are calling on nothing but a good idea and need to know their role. We've challenged a lot in our shop and never have any bad blood. Usually it's code change problems and things grandfathered in. Recently we were told we couldn't vent into a chimney, it had a clay liner, without a chimney liner.


You could be wrong on the liner, there is some furnaces that specifically say that a metal liner is required. I believe York was one of them

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Had a GC buddy of mine call me about an issue his plumber was having with the city on some T&P lines . His plumber ran them out of CPVC 3/4" but because the ID isn't quite .75 he failed them and told the plumber to either run 1" cpvc or type M copper. I don't use CPVC so I had to look it up and sure enough the piping has an ID of .715 . The inspector told them that they are going to start enforcing this heavily around here.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

justme said:


> Had a GC buddy of mine call me about an issue his plumber was having with the city on some T&P lines . His plumber ran them out of CPVC 3/4" but because the ID isn't quite .75 he failed them and told the plumber to either run 1" cpvc or type M copper. I don't use CPVC so I had to look it up and sure enough the piping has an ID of .715 . The inspector told them that they are going to start enforcing this heavily around here.


Next they'll be calling on temp rating lol


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

when I did cpvc many moons ago . we were taught no cpvc withen afoot of awater heater and no cpvc on tand ps at all. Even with copper no soft copper or waterflexes were legal on a tandp so i wonder if the cpvc rule was only because of the id or if plastic just isnt legal there. Do they run pex on tand ps?


----------

